# Weiss Machinery ???



## outsider347 (Nov 9, 2017)

Anyone know anything about Weiss Machinery?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/13-x-40-Precision-Bench-Lathe-1HP-110-220v-NEW-Weiss-Machinery/282623665500?_trkparms=aid=555019&algo=PL.BANDIT&ao=1&asc=41376&meid=4a52f00863ae45639cb2e4f46c8ee097&pid=100706&rk=1&rkt=1&&_trksid=p2045573.c100706.m4781

or 
Eisen Machine
https://www.ebay.com/itm/EISEN-1236...166426?hash=item361907a91a:g:B9kAAOSwZPZZ5jfJ


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi
When i was looking in to a lathe from china, it was one of the better ones, there is 2-3 that import them into the UK.
It was 2-3 years ago & a lot can change in that time. I think some of the lathe PM imports are Weiss but i may be wrong.
It may have import costs ???
jeff


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 9, 2017)

German names, Chinese machinery.  Oh, well, I guess I would do the same.

My lathe is from "Kent USA"  (Also made in China.  You have to go to the label mounted on the back of the machine to know that)


----------



## mksj (Nov 9, 2017)

Weiss is a distributor of machines from multiple sources as opposed to a manufacturer from what I was told a while back. You will often see a manufacturer with rows of different colored and badged machines all basically the same model distended for different distributors. The specs may be vendor specific. Weiss for a period of time had a US distribution center, seems to come and go. This is there current site http://www.weiss-us.com/index.php?route=common/home

The pictures seem the same as those used on eBay, but the link you provided ships from China. So if you have any problems or issues, it is highly unlikely you will have any support. As already mentioned, you may get dinged for import fees and who know what else. 

Eisen has been around for a long time, has an assortment of nice machines that seem similar to those supplied by other US distributors. So for the 1236, this is pretty much the same as the one sold here. http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1236-t/

Each distributor may have different specs, so they may look the same and yet be different. So I would look for a machine that fits your needs, has good customer support/reviews and parts will be available down the line. The 1236GT and 1340GT are very similar, the design has been around for a long time and they are quality lathes.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 9, 2017)

Weiss has an authorized distributor in Vacaville CA (near the SF Bay Area):  DRO Pros

If you look at the SF Bay Craigslist and checks for lathes, they have a listing.


----------



## outsider347 (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks Gents, for taking the time to reply to a probably many times asked questions
This is a major purchase for me....trying to research as best I can
Looking like the PM 1236 will soon have a new home in my shop


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 10, 2017)

outsider347 said:


> Thanks Gents, for taking the time to reply to a probably many times asked questions
> This is a major purchase for me....trying to research as best I can
> Looking like the PM 1236 will soon have a new home in my shop


Good choice and an excellent supplier!


----------



## gman10259 (Dec 1, 2017)

Just ordered a Weiss WBL290F from DRO PROS they have been very accessible so the experience has been good so far. Now will see after I get the lathe in my shop  PMs 1127 and 1228 lathes look very similar to the Weiss Lathes DRO PROS are selling. I would have went with PM (3 yr warranty) but theirs are on back order and I just couldn't wait


----------



## juiceclone (Dec 2, 2017)

If u look up "sumore tools" in Shanghai, many of the machines sold under popular labels are made by them.  If you are crazy as a loon, (like me) u can import yourself.  Also look on "alibaba" for possible sources.  Most have a minimum order quantity, but will add your one machine to someone elses production run and ship seperatly.


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 2, 2017)

I am personally underwhelmed with mainland Chinese machinery.  I believe it best for me to work through someone who has some level of influence over them.   My luck would certainly yield poor results otherwise.


----------



## juiceclone (Dec 3, 2017)

Alan H said:


> I am personally underwhelmed with mainland Chinese machinery.  I believe it best for me to work through someone who has some level of influence over them.   My luck would certainly yield poor results otherwise.


YUPPP   BEEN THERE


----------



## gman10259 (Dec 14, 2017)

Just received my Weiss WBL290F today. Crate had some minor damage but nothing too alarming. Will open tomorrow and start inspecting.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 14, 2017)

Nice.   But I always open the crate and inspect before excepting a delivery.


----------



## gman10259 (Dec 15, 2017)

She's on the bench. Now to bolt down, clean, inspect, power up, and level.


----------



## MSD0 (Dec 16, 2017)

gman10259 said:


> She's on the bench. Now to bolt down, clean, inspect, power up, and level.


Looks a lot like the PM1127. Did you get a DRO as well?


----------



## Alan H. (Dec 16, 2017)

outsider347 said:


> Thanks Gents, for taking the time to reply to a probably many times asked questions
> This is a major purchase for me....trying to research as best I can
> Looking like the PM 1236 will soon have a new home in my shop


Outsider, circling back to you as the OP, did you order and receive the PM?

EDIT: I discovered that yes you did and it is in hand. ( recent post here )


----------



## gman10259 (Dec 16, 2017)

Yes I also purchased the Electronica 400 absolute DRO from DRO PROS.  Yes the Weiss WBL290F looks pretty much identical to the PM 1127 doesnt it. Gee I wonder if its made by the same Chinese Manufacturer. 

There are some spindle drive differences, WBL29F uses a 1500 Watt (2HP) Brushless DC motor like the PM1228, while the PM1127 is using a 1HP AC motor controlled by a VFD.


----------



## MSD0 (Dec 16, 2017)

gman10259 said:


> Yes I also purchased the Electronica 400 absolute DRO from DRO PROS.  Yes the Weiss WBL290F looks pretty much identical to the PM 1127 doesnt it. Gee I wonder if its made by the same Chinese Manufacturer.
> 
> There are some spindle drive differences, WBL29F uses a 1500 Watt (2HP) Brushless DC motor like the PM1228, while the PM1127 is using a 1HP AC motor controlled by a VFD.


 Does your DRO come with decent instructions? I have a SINO DRO and the manual is poorly translated which makes using any of the advanced functions a pain.


----------



## gman10259 (Dec 17, 2017)

I haven't done anything with the DRO, other than opening the box to check for damage and see that I have all the components. I don't anticipate any problems in that area. DRO PROS has great videos on their Website about installing and using their products and I can always call them if I need helping hand.


----------



## MSD0 (Dec 18, 2017)

gman10259 said:


> I haven't done anything with the DRO, other than opening the box to check for damage and see that I have all the components. I don't anticipate any problems in that area. DRO PROS has great videos on their Website about installing and using their products and I can always call them if I need helping hand.


Yeah, they have a nice website with lots of information.


----------



## gman10259 (Dec 27, 2017)

Some Pictures of the Weiss WBL290F Lathe


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks like a XIMA made lathe http://www.xima.net.cn/index.asp


----------



## gman10259 (Dec 27, 2017)

It can't be it's a Weiss, that's German right?


----------



## gman10259 (Dec 27, 2017)

Some home videos of the Weiss Lathe WBL290F.
WBL290F Start UP & Test
WBL290F Db Noise Levels
WBL290F AC Current draw from 120VAC Input with Spindle
WBL290F Drive Output Voltage to Motor


----------

